# What size wood do i need for a 5x2x3?



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Ok so i will be building a viv for a pair of ackies and i want to know the exact measurements of the wood i will be getting the Contiboard from B&Q with it cut (instead of glass i will use acrylic maybe upgrading to glass in the future)
So what bits will i need this will be my first build (i have no tools) :lol2::lol2:
so what will i need and stuff like that 
Thanks guys


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

You will need the follwing precut pieces.

from 15mm Contiboard.

2 x 1525mm x 610mm TOP/BOTTOM
2 x 905mm x 610mm SIDES
1 x 905mm x 100mm REAR CENTRAL SUPPORT

1 X 150mm x 1495mm BOTTOM FRONT PLINTH
1 X 100mm x 1495mm TOP FRONT PLINTH
2 X Seperate Hardboard back panels each 760mm x 915mm


PS Dont use Acrylic, for the size and thickness you will need for rigidity it will be dearer than glass, ,plus Ackies will scratch the crap out of it within a week.
: victory:


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

snakelover13 said:


> Ok so i will be building a viv for a pair of ackies and i want to know the exact measurements of the wood i will be getting the Contiboard from B&Q with it cut (instead of glass i will use acrylic maybe upgrading to glass in the future)
> So what bits will i need this will be my first build (i have no tools) :lol2::lol2:
> so what will i need and stuff like that
> Thanks guys


You would be better off building a viv that size out of ply as conti board is not sold in the widths you need at B&Q.




nick gilchrist said:


> You will need the follwing precut pieces.
> 
> from 15mm Contiboard.
> 
> ...


Those cuts are impossible in single pieces of conti from B&Q as they dont sell them wide enough.

I agree on the acrylic though - complete waste of money.


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

It could be done in contiboard but you will have to have all the sides made from two pieces of conti instead of one.

These are for the viv built in any 18mm sheet material sold in sheets of 8ft x 4ft:


----------



## Xelazander (Jan 2, 2013)

May I ask what program you use for the scale diagrams?


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

davree said:


> You would be better off building a viv that size out of ply as conti board is not sold in the widths you need at B&Q.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That depends if you mean you want the unit 5ft wide, 2ft deep and 3ft high, in which case no problem: victory:


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

nick gilchrist said:


> That depends if you mean you want the unit 5ft wide, 2ft deep and 3ft high, in which case no problem: victory:


Nope, a 5x3x2 and a 5x2x3 are the same viv just in a different orientation.

Even so B&Q do conti up to 600mm wide your cuts show panels which are 610 wide.


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

Xelazander said:


> May I ask what program you use for the scale diagrams?


Google Sketchup 8 Pro:2thumb:
and Maxcut 2.5 for the panel cutting diagrams.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

B & Q do white contiboard in 610mm widths. 

Dave


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Don't use acrylic*

ACRYLIC:bash: I will do the glass for you, £25 for 6mm clear, Polished All Edges. 15 mins from you in West London.:no1:


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

my_shed said:


> B & Q do white contiboard in 610mm widths.
> 
> Dave


Didn't see that, apologies to Nick Gilchrist:blush:

Below are ameded for the 15mm white conti - PM me an email address if you want the plans for cutting the board: victory: (it's easier than uploading as they are pdf's).


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Conti Board Maple Effect (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm, 5012472354234

Would that size thickness and width do?
i know it not the length i am looking for but i would have it custom cut and the glass offer Pm me your email and we can sort somthing out


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

snakelover13 said:


> Conti Board Maple Effect (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm, 5012472354234
> 
> Would that size thickness and width do?
> i know it not the length i am looking for but i would have it custom cut and the glass offer Pm me your email and we can sort somthing out


That would be better, you're losing 10mm it's true but with a 5 foot viv you could do with the slightly thicker timber.

Dave


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

snakelover13 said:


> Conti Board Maple Effect (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm, 5012472354234
> 
> Would that size thickness and width do?
> i know it not the length i am looking for but i would have it custom cut and the glass offer Pm me your email and we can sort somthing out


It depends on the viv you want, is it the tall thinner one?


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

I am not sure I guess i would have to heat it abit more


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

But I am going fir more of a longer viv with a thicker back to it. Also what tools will I need from screws to a drill saws and stuff like that also can it get all from homebase or b&q


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you built anything (like this) before?

The tools you need were listed out in another thread you started. Yes you can get them all from Homebase, B&Q similar but if you have local DIY/Hardware shop nearby it would be better to go there eg you can choose the drill sizes you want rather than buying a set. We're lucky we have a wood yard nearby so they cut all the wood we need at whatever size we ask for.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Here:


Tools......a handsaw, a screwdriver, a drill with 3mm pilot hole drill bit and a countersink drill bit, mastic gun, aquarium sealant, screws, tape measure, pencil, straight edge, set square......


Copied and pasted from Dave's (my shed) reply!


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Ummm no i have never built anything like this before or anything that includes DIY not even some shelves lol :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

You will also need edging for the wood assuming you use conti type board, if using 15mm thick wood suggest central support 30-40mm wide behind glass doors to stop viv top sagging, glass runners 4mm or 6mm, vents and vent hole cutter.
Clamps to hold wood while assembling - or another pair of hands.

Think it will be cheaper for you to buy one....


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Lotus Nut said:


> You will also need edging for the wood assuming you use conti type board, if using 15mm thick wood suggest central support 30-40mm wide behind glass doors to stop viv top sagging, glass runners 4mm or 6mm, vents and vent hole cutter.
> Clamps to hold wood while assembling - or another pair of hands.
> 
> Think it will be cheaper for you to buy one....


Second this......if you were closer i'd do you a quote but i don't fancy a 600 mile round delivery route!!

Dave


----------

